# bucket seats



## fenix3069 (Oct 19, 2004)

i purchased a set of apc bucket seats about a montyh ago and ever since ive been trying to fab backets to mount them to my 93 240sx ive had them sitting in there level and straight but it seems the height is never going to work. i need to drop them about an inch and a half but ive made over a dozen brackets and these r the slimest lowest ones possible. does anyone out there have bucket seats in there 240? and if so how did you mount them?


----------



## little240boy (Jan 13, 2004)

well i hate to be the one to tell you but almost all aftermarket seats for the 240sx will sit higher. It shouldn't be that noticeable unless your over 6'3 in which case hahha damn crook in the neck.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

You might have some luck if you buy Sparco or Bride seat rails from japan


----------



## fenix3069 (Oct 19, 2004)

well who wants to buy a set of all black apc racing seats for $175? never used


----------



## little240boy (Jan 13, 2004)

i'd think about it, but i need pics. Do you have all the brackets n that? Does anyone know how APC's hold you in?


----------



## kellen_wynn (Jul 25, 2004)

If you had some pic I might. I been looking for some lightweight seats.


----------



## slts13 (Dec 16, 2004)

i had those same seats the will never fit in the car. they do hold you in well though and if there the same all black ones i had they look really good :thumbup:


----------



## fenix3069 (Oct 19, 2004)

im tryin to figure out this whole camera thing when i do ill post some pics if they dont get sold by then


----------



## ProjectH213 (Dec 6, 2004)

APC, well first off thats where you went wrong. American Piece of Crap company. you get what you pay for. if you had them in there level and straight why not just mod the brakets that you used a 1 1/2"? or just get the stock rails to mount up and go from there.? i had a similar problem with a tenzo r seat i had for my old civic but i gave up on it and tossed it in the junk yard where i found it. good luck.


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

fenix3069 said:


> i purchased a set of apc bucket seats about a montyh ago and ever since ive been trying to fab backets to mount them to my 93 240sx ive had them sitting in there level and straight but it seems the height is never going to work. i need to drop them about an inch and a half but ive made over a dozen brackets and these r the slimest lowest ones possible. does anyone out there have bucket seats in there 240? and if so how did you mount them?


 1. APC is by far the worst aftermarket part company i have ever seen.
2. You should have kept the money you spent on APC crap and saved and just bought Sparco seats (IMO much cooler looking and sparco is a trusted name)
3. Is there any way you can take em back?


----------



## Bullet23 (Feb 26, 2004)

I have a 1995 240 and am wanting to get SParco racing seats. do they make the brakets and everything for my car and how well would they fit and look. Trying to get other opinions. My othe option is getting some NISMO racing seats, would this be a good way to go if the sparcos don't work out?


----------



## little240boy (Jan 13, 2004)

Dude, get some Brides or S15 bucket seats if your willing to go Nismo. What type of racing are you doing or are you a logo whore? Has anyone ever got in contact with a Japanese Nissan Dealership and asked about buying and shipping a set of R32/R33 seats over here? If you want quality and monster holding power, those are the way to go, plus all you need to do is weld on a small extension for one of the holes to line up and the rest line up perfectly. MAN I WANT THOSE SEATS!!!!


----------



## kellen_wynn (Jul 25, 2004)

The problem with OEM seats is they weigh a ton! And as good as sparco and bride are they cost way too much for 1 seat. For the price their asking for seats, they better have some device in them that gives you blowjobs while you drive. These guys jack up the prices just because of the name brand. You might want to consider some ebay knock offs, I had some in my sentra and they worked well enough but if your looking to get into serious circuit racing, get the name brand stuff.


----------

